# Google Now



## altanimi (Jul 12, 2012)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Easy

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: CWM Recovery

Requires Root:: Yes

Source:: 
It's not my work, nor do I claim to have had any part in development of this.

I don't know if the mere mention of XDA is allowed here, but there are guys over there who really do great work for the Android community in general, and this is one of those things. This also seems like the proper section to post this in. If I've broken a rule, mods, please take the proper course of action.

Anyways, to the good stuff: If you've been following recent developments over at XDA (just check the portal), you should have found out that Google Now has been successfully ported to all devices running ICS (I mean ALL devices). The .zip files are all CWM flashable. The Vivid is an ARMv7 device, so follow those directions.

Here's the link to the thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1747224

Mikeyxda's Version 6 is pretty stable and pretty much everything works (I would say you go for the full Offline/Online version).
This post includes directions and includes links to multiple .zip files. It also links to a guide on Google Now to get you started.
Link: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29756226&postcount=2856

You'll want to post all questions to the XDA thread.

Credits go to all the devs that made this happen (And all the guys who help).

Here are some screens from my phone with De-Sensed 1.5:


----------



## priji85 (Jun 7, 2012)

It works Great!!!!!!


----------



## azz72 (May 27, 2012)

Works great thanks alot

Sent from my HTC Holiday using RootzWiki


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

altanimi said:


> Mod Type:: ApplicationDifficulty:: EasyMod Status:: StableApply In:: CWM RecoveryRequires Root:: YesSource:: It's not my work, nor do I claim to have had any part in development of this.
> 
> I don't know if the mere mention of XDA is allowed here, but there are guys over there who really do great work for the Android community in general, and this is one of those things. This also seems like the proper section to post this in. If I've broken a rule, mods, please take the proper course of action.
> 
> ...


Can I ask how you have a de-sensed ROM on an HTC Vivid WITH THE JELLY BEAN ADB ICON???

Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


----------



## altanimi (Jul 12, 2012)

xJU1C3x said:


> Can I ask how you have a de-sensed ROM on an HTC Vivid WITH THE JELLY BEAN ADB ICON???
> 
> Sent from my HTC Holiday using Tapatalk 2


Wajee's De-Sensed 1.5 is themed to be similar to Jelly Bean. That includes the ADB icon. Check out the screenshots from the ROM and you'll see.


----------



## xJU1C3x (Jul 6, 2012)

altanimi said:


> Wajee's De-Sensed 1.5 is themed to be similar to Jelly Bean. That includes the ADB icon. Check out the screenshots from the ROM and you'll see.


Yes, but why have the Jelly Bean ADB icon, if you're running a senseless "themed" ROM that is ICS??????? It just seems a little weird.......
I'm not trying to be a douchebag about this, it's just a little off to me.....


----------



## topcatzs13 (Aug 20, 2012)

A little slow at times, but works as advertised. Looks great and adds nice functionality.


----------

